# Share your Terminal Tricks



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I'll start with a simple one
open the terminal and type CAL, and you get this month's calendar, type "CAL -Y", and you get this year, type "CAL -Y 1966" and you get a calendar from the year of my birth(or any year you want)
Anyone else have some terminal stuff to share.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

ls

lists your home folder


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

There are so many I cannot list them all.. but I could not live without the force empty of the trash..
"Uh, what is the terminal anywho?"

Cheers,

RtC


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

sudo rm -r /path_of_folder_or_file (Drag and drop file/folder to have it do path for you)
PASSWORD

Tell me I don't have priv's to move to the trash, EAT CODE!!!


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

Feel the power of ROOT.. darn it.. FEEL IT..

Cheers, as I give my computer .!..

RtC


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Heart:
*ls

lists your home folder







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Actually, this will list the contents of the current directory (The default is Home when you open terminal)


----------



## gabserina (Mar 2, 2001)

Here's one I read about back in the early days of OS X. At the prompt, type:

emacs -batch -l dunnet

and then just have fun!

G


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by MacDaddy:
quote:
Actually, this will list the contents of the current directory (The default is Home when you open terminal) <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Oh man....

Trumped by a Terminal Geek 

[all in good humor]


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

ls -laF Now that is how to read a directory 

As for tricks... try running softwareupdate

As for the game in emacs, thanks, I shall have fun with it.

However, try this:

type emacs, press return
press escape twice (its just to make sure the meta key has been pressed) then press x, then type space doctor. and then talk to the doctor 


Here are some other fun ones: top
banner (make a banner of what you just said, but doesn't appear that well as you aren't piping it to the printer)
a few others float out there.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

hey this game is kind of fun, who made it and when?
Mark


<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by gabserina:
*Here's one I read about back in the early days of OS X. At the prompt, type:

emacs -batch -l dunnet

and then just have fun!

G*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The game reminds me of the few months I MUDDed... those were the days. I still prefer ones available on the web, like JediNet, but the game is lots of fun, there went all my time to work


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Chealion wrote:
*ls -laF Now that is how to read a directory*

Real men use <pre>ls --color=auto</pre>


----------



## emceepj (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.osxfaq.com/Tips/ 

scroll down to "dumb terminal tricks".

lots of little interesting tidbits.

Phil


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Heart:
*
Oh man....

Trumped by a Terminal Geek 

[all in good humor]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Heart

I only wish I was a terminal geek, I could have sooo much fun! Just a few things I picked up at my OS X Training when it came out!


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I alwasy thought the Star wars telnet movie was fun
in the terminal type
telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl 


check it out


----------

